# Meet my niece's CHRISTMAS GIFT!



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Of course if you have an aunt that's a crazy cat lady............what else would she give you? I have been searching high and low for the PERFECT little kitten for my niece. They are coming from Buffalo NY for Thanksgiving and my brother gave me the ok to give Sharla a kitten for Christmas. Well I found him. He is a Himilayan Cross with a wasn't supposed to get out of the house on a hot summers night tomcat! And thanks to whoever it was that said the little orange cat that needed a name could be called Sonny! We have had this long standing joke in our family about the brother who's daughter is getting this kitten. He is my mother's FAVORITE, no if's and or buts about it. He always has been and always will be. So my brother Jay and I call him Sonny Boy! We have tormented him over the years calling him that. he likes it of course and he has a good sense of humor. So when I saw this cat< I knew it was THE ONE! And I named him Sonny! When I ever told my brother he cracked up laughing! I get him on Sunday. My husband is totally against us housing another cat for three weeks till they get here but he'll have to get over it. I want her to be able to play with him without the others hissing at him if we pick him up the day before! So here he is.....................Little Sonny Boy! 

They breeders called him Eddie..............but we like Sonny!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

OH, NO!! Just when I was getting over wanting to steal Holly, along comes Sonny! 

:luv 

Just when I thought it was safe to look at kittens again.....ADORABLE!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Marie, it's never safe... :lol: :lol: 

Sonny is adorable! Move over, Marie :twisted:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

But I helped name him!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Prove it!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

We all want Sonny!!!


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

debo, I'd like a Christmas gift too please.... Just like that one. :daisy


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Awww! He's a cutey...Hmmmmm....Holly might like a brother....


----------



## my5kitties (Sep 13, 2005)

You know, I _have_ been thinking about adding another kitty to the Prater household. I think Sonny will fit in just fine. :lol: :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

What a cutie!


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

So cute!!! he looks like Cheddar (but with longer hair)  

I'm sure your niece will just love him!!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Dear Jeanie:



debo said:


> And whoever did the thread on the little male kitten needing the name.....someone mentioned Sonny as he was orangey colored. This new little guy is orange and I named him Sonny! So thanks for the name!


That was me! 

I win! I get him! I get Sonny! Woo Hoo! :jump :yellbounce 

Sorry, I'm back now - gone there for a second. Delusions have ended. Sonny: *NOT *mine.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Cute name for such a cutie. I want an orange kitty too 8)


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hey, Marie! Guess what!!









Ok, but you still can't have him! :wink:


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I know. ** sigh**

He's just so stinkin' CUTE!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Thanks Marie for the GREAT NAME! He is way too cute. I'll post more pics when we get him! My brother's little 7 year old daughter hasn't even met me yet. He just married her mom 2 months ago. She is from the Phillipines! they don't keep animals like this over there and he said that Sharla is AMAZED at my kitties. All she has seen so far are videos and pictures! He says she thinks I am the COOLEST as she puts it because I love kitties. I can not wait to see her eyes when she finds out little Sonny is going home with her!  Now that will be an awesome moment. :lol: 
And can you believe I got him on craigslist? There are soooooooo many animals on that site in the pet section and you can get them so cheap! He cost me all of 20.00! WOW


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

That's how I got Cinderella! I was looking under "Free" for patio furniture!  

I would LOVE to see her face - see if someone can capture it on camera.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

I am going to set up my camcorder on the tripod and have it all set for when I put Sonny in her arms!


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

Great idea! How exciting! I can hardly wait! And we get lots of pictures in the meantime, right?? :wink:


----------



## Gypsy Girl (Jun 9, 2006)

Sonny is adorable! :love2 Your niece is going to be thrilled!


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Look here! These are great. Enjoy.....He is so adorable and such a little gentle soul. He was an ANGEL on the ride home and even better with all the faces staring at him once we walked into the house! He's sleeping now! 


http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=36630


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

Sonny spent the night in the bathroom, confined from everyone. Giz was good with him but he was a little apprehensive of her. I went in this am to see how he was and she came in with me. HE HISSED AT HER! Typical MALE not wanting to get their butt out of bed. So Giz and I left him alone. I am sure he'll let me know when he wants out of there!
Gracie is dying to get in there and play as she is so friendly. She's my little mother in charge cat...........never ever hisses at a new cat or anything. She just wants to sniff and check it out. He wasn't too fond of her either this am. I am thinking last night he was so nervous that this is why he didn't hiss at them? And now, after a nights sleep, he has his cat instincts back?


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Well to be honest, since you just brought him home yesterday, he really shouldn't have interacted with any of them. Many times the toss them together and let them work it out method is fine, but sometimes it can create real problems and you can never tell which way it's going to go. Doing the slow intro method takes a lot of patience and restraint, but gives you the best shot at creating a peaceful situation.

Sonny had no idea what was going on in his world yesterday and knew he was at a disadvantage. But after spending the night in the bathroom, he probably views it as 'his' and is now defending his territory.


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

I am not a toss and let them deal with it kind of cat person! I have always taken as much time as it was needed to introduce them. Last night when we walked in, hubby put the cage on the cocktail table and Sonny tried getting out. Kitties heard and made a dart to see who was here. I would normally NOT let them see each other at all (except Gracie as she never hisses, etc) but he seemed to want to get out and explore a bit. Jack, Lilly and Gracie were whisked away and put behind closed doors and Sonny was brought to the upstairs bathroom. After he and Giz played footsie thru the door for a bit, we opened it so I could go see if he was ok. She darted in, and they were fine together! She hissed once, as shown in the pic of them eating and he sort of let it roll off his back. He ate, and then played with her a bit till he was falling asleep. Giz went off to bed and I checked on him every few hours. He hissed at ME in the middle of the night too! So I let him be. He will let us know when he is ready to come out. For now, he is behind closed doors and the rest of the cats could care less he is here. They are all down laying in the window in the sunshine. For some reason with this kitten, and maybe because they are used to this, they are not phased at all now that he is here. If he cries every so often their ears perk up but the don't even bother to go running upstairs like they did with Giz. I just went in awhile ago to give him fresh water and food and the 4 of them stood lined up by the open door peering in at him not making a sound. I am very surprised at their reactions to him. It seems odd to me that THEY are not interested or hissing or making a fuss like they have in the past. Do you think they have just become tolerant or maybe it was the vanilla bath they all got BEFORE we picked him up? (and he got before we put him into the cage last night before we came home?)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Sorry....with all of the pictures, it did appear that they were all given immediate access. Glad to hear it was more structured, you had me concerned :lol: 

Your cats may be getting really tolerant because they've just been through this a few weeks ago with Gizzie. And she's still so young, she's probably thrilled to have a playmate. Were there other cats where Sonny came from? If not, he may be overwhelmed with your crew. It's a big change for him, he should be fine in a day or two. It took Holly 2 days to start putting up the fuss that she wanted out of the room. You might want to segregate all the cats when you let him out the next time, this way he can explore to his hearts content without any worries. Should make him relax quicker. 

And yes, the vanilla bath probably helped....


----------



## debo (Jul 25, 2005)

He was from a home with his mom, a full grown Himilayan, his 8 month old brother and sister (purebred Himi's) and another cat. 
He is sweet as can be and is quiet too. He seems content to be on his own so we will leave him for now. I keep visiting him and trying to get him to come out of the carrier to play. 

( I think my crew is going to be seeing a LOT more kitties soon..........)


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Yeah...if he's hanging in his carrier, he's a bit overwhelmed with the changes. Holly was hanging out under the bed if I wasn't in the room for almost 2 days. He just needs his space, he'll come around....


----------

